# Any Suggestions For New Phone



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

my chrge died today... Just got it bricked... May be time to buy a new phone... I was just wondering if you guys can help me decide... Should I wait for nxs prime or go for droid razr...


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

If you got your charge bricked, there is a way to unbrick it. Just flash rom using odin and you good to go.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

BuTbKa said:


> If you got your charge bricked, there is a way to unbrick it. Just flash rom using odin and you good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


It's hard brick... it won't even go to download mod...


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there anything on screen?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

BuTbKa said:


> Is there anything on screen?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Nope... nothing... I'll play with it after getting off from the work and check some of the forum ls ... I thought I had seen post somewhere about. Fixing hard bricks ....!


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck! There is a very good walk through on Android Central

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Look for the un-brickable mod. It doesn't sound like the easiest thing to do, but should fix your problem if you can do it. The person/group behind it may even fix it for you for a fee if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Look for the un-brickable mod. It doesn't sound like the easiest thing to do, but should fix your problem if you can do it. The person/group behind it may even fix it for you for a fee if you don't want to do it yourself.


Thanks will give it a shot.


----------

